# Jungle Labs Parasite Tabs



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone used Jungle Labs Parasite tabs to treat internal parasites?
If so whats the usual dosage? It states on the box it can be used every 48 hours but doesn't say for how long


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're using the Parasite Clear Tank Buddies tablets, you can find lots of information including dosage and length of use on their website.....
http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/details.asp?item=TB635


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I am using those however the only info they do give is...

Details: Wait 48 hours between treatments. Remove activated carbon. Change 25% of the water before each new treatment. For anchor worms, repeat treatment up to three times, once a week, for three weeks. For fish lice, treat once a week for three to five weeks. DO NOT OVERDOSE. Active ingredients: praziquantel; N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide; metronidazole; acriflavine.

Doesn't say anything about internal parasites. I have already done 2 does in the last 4 days however I still notice long white poop coming from my guppy


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought the long-white poop thing might be parasites or another internal infection (bacterial).

W


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya I lost another guppy  

Although my other one just exploded with about 20 babies.

So now my current stock is 20 guppy fry, 1 female guppy, 2 black neon tetras and a smaller leopard guppy. 

Can't wait to get the 33 gal up and running.


----------

